# Waterskiing pics from this afaternoon



## Spesh (Apr 21, 2013)

I was making the most of the weather today at the waterski club. So thought I'd post some of the shots that I took....






Brad North @ The Wiremill by Speshalist, on Flickr





Dan Hills approaches 1 ball by Speshalist, on Flickr





Dan Hills accelerates in to the wakes by Speshalist, on Flickr





Brad North on a 12 metre pass by Speshalist, on Flickr





The Wiremill Lake by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2013)

Good stuff. I wish you were on the boat or had a longer lens.


----------



## Spesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks. I try to avoid taking shots from the boat as they are always rather boring. I took these in between skiing myself.

I am looking to invest in a 300mm 2.8 prime which I can use with my 1.4x teleconverter. Unfortunately I did not have the TC with me today, so I just had to settle for the 70-200 VRII.

You don't want to be too close though, otherwise you miss the wall of spray. 

But please, feel free to critique.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 21, 2013)

> You don't want to be too close though, otherwise you miss the wall of spray.



These photos are nice, but I feel like you're stuck in the middle of too close and not close enough with the spray. The wall of spray really isn't that impressive in most of these, but it is pretty cool in the first and third pictures. However, both of those photos have some dead space around the spray that cuts it off in weird ways. I think you either need all of it, or crop it down so that you don't see space above.


----------



## Spesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok thanks for that. I should have added this one too...





DSC_4393 two by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 21, 2013)

why is there a guy in a bear costume in #2?


----------



## Spesh (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the crop is better....





dan by Speshalist, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Apr 21, 2013)

If you are on the boat and are shooting with a 200-300mm you would have the skier in frame and the spray would create a nice backdrop.


----------



## wyattw (Apr 22, 2013)

runnah said:


> If you are on the boat and are shooting with a 200-300mm you would have the skier in frame and the spray would create a nice backdrop.



I would tend to agree with this. I like to see the details of the skier. If you took every shot that way though, then yes, it would definitely get boring. 

That said, I like these shots and now I'm definitely looking forward to summer!


----------



## Memorylanephotos (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice images. I like #3 alot.


----------



## Spesh (Apr 24, 2013)

Memorylanephotos said:


> Very nice images. I like #3 alot.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 24, 2013)

That third shot is pretty kick ass, regardless of where you were standing...


----------



## camjam (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice set, particularly number three.  I agree with others, some shots from the boat would be nice.  My boat is sitting in the driveway waiting for the weather to warm up.  Still to cold even with a drysuit to ski here.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 25, 2013)

I still need to know about the bear


----------



## Spesh (Apr 26, 2013)

matthewo said:


> I still need to know about the bear



I'm fairly sure that it's not a man wearing a bear costume I'm afraid. It is more likely just a fisherman.


----------



## ktan7 (Apr 28, 2013)

Great photographs! Love how the water creates so much drama in the picture.


----------

